# Early Ethernet Nostalgia...



## blackhaz (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd share my colleague's early Ethernet experience - if someone enjoys remembering those days. 









						Pat’s Memoirs – Bridge Communications ＆ Early Ethernet - BusinessCom Networks
					

As BusinessCom’s resident “old guy,” I’ve been asked to share some of my memories of networking in days of old. I began with facsimile technology, Graphic Sciences FAX , then moved on to early data communications A dollar a bit – big as a shoebox with everything from dial-up modems to...




					www.bcsatellite.net
				




M


----------



## chrbr (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice to see the stack of 3.5" disks on top of the CRT monitor;-).


----------



## Crivens (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep, they wouldn't last much there.

And you had to resurrect those memories, had you? Just caught me whisteling a 300 baud handshake...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2019)

Ah, coax ethernet. Easy way to DoS the entire network; Jab a needle through the coax and break it off. That will short-circuit it and it will take forever to find the exact bit of cable that had the needle stuck in it.


----------



## blackhaz (Dec 27, 2019)

I think I've just seen the most evil person on Earth.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 27, 2019)

Haha, that's one for the BOFH.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 27, 2019)

blackhaz said:


> I think I've just seen the most evil person on Earth.


The most evil person BOFH blames the network problems on a lost network token and later blames the janitor for vacuuming it off the carpet.


----------

